# Richards Ship Yard Lowestoft



## garbutt (Oct 28, 2008)

hI IM TRYING TO FIND SOME INFORMATION ON A DRAFTSMAN/SMACK-DRIFTERS AT RICHARDS AROUND 1920 AND SPENT MOST OF HIS CARREER THER NAME E FORBES AKA TED FORBES AS I HAVE COME ACROSS 3 DRAWINGS OF HIS FROM THE SHIP YARD .ANY INF0 NICK


----------

